# Tag Teamed!



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The British Bulldogs
Harlem Heat
The Outsiders
The Steiner Brothers
The Hart Foundation

All classic Tag Team combos that wreaked havoc on the wrestling world for years are now joined by an unlikely duo of @JtAv8tor and @MattT

I bought a pipe from Matt last week and in our talks we ended up making a deal on a few sticks. No problem, no harm, no foul. 
I sent money, he sent tracking info, everyone was happy...until I saw the receipt. 2lbs5ozs....for a handful of sticks..didn't add up. This ain't my first rodeo. Something was up and I messaged him that I was hip to his game. Radio silence on his end. I began to wonder just how crafty this guy could be. Never...NEVER did I think he had joined forces with JT to blindside me in retribution for taking out the Joker's mailbox last week. Collusion! Collusion at it's finest!
You guys got me. 
My order, a pipe and some baccy, a much needed herf-a-dor, and some sticks I have never tried. 
Well done, gentlemen and many thanks to you both. I appreciate your generosity and applaud your cunning. My smile is as big as Texas.































Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Very nice! 
A well deserved beat down.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

:vs_laugh:Ha-Ha :vs_laugh: 
Nicely done Matt & JT ! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Want Tag Team the group that did “whomp there it is”? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Want Tag Team the group that did "whomp there it is"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tag team was their name

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Then WHOMP, THERE IT IS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Touche' Scott...lol

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Feels like a beat down from these dudes!









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Feels like a beat down from these dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha talking about brother!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm talking about snapping into a slim Jim! Oooooohhhhh yyeeeeaaaaahhhhh


genomez said:


> Whatcha talking about brother!


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm talking about snapping into a slim Jim! Oooooohhhhh yyeeeeaaaaahhhhh
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


It's Elizabeth time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Miss Elizabeth was a fox!
Haven't thought about her in a long time @Scotchpig
She died when I was 5 or 6...

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Feels like a beat down from these dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Right in my wheel house Brother! Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Damn Tex... That makes you what??? 21?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

34, my mistake. I thought she had passed in 88. Just checked. It was in the early 2000s. I must have been thinking of someone else's passing.


Dran said:


> Damn Tex... That makes you what??? 21?


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful. I hope this keeps you in the pipe game @TexaSmoke.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Piper said:


> Beautiful. I hope this keeps you in the pipe game @TexaSmoke.


I am giving it a fair try, David. Still smoking a bowl each day and trying new things often. Not 100% sold on it yet, but it gets more familiar every day. I think once I get my cadence just right and find some blends I enjoy, it will be perfect.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotchpig said:


> Then WHOMP, THERE IT IS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close...









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Tag team cage match for sure..... Awesome strike fellas....


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Boy that brought back some memories and reminded me of times I still don't recall. Nice smack down Brothers!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Gotta love a double act!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Scotchpig said:


> Then WHOMP, THERE IT IS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think I've forgotten about you either my DMB Canadian counterpart....
Just biding my time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Never crossed my mind Matt....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nicely done fellows and well deserved!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Great hit on a great brother right there..


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> Feels like a beat down from these dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a poster of Macho Man in my bathroom, facing the toilet for those moments when you just gotta bit your lip and give it that little extra push.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Savage


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice surprise slam on a well deserving BOTL!


----------

